# Classical pickup



## Mark Trites (Aug 12, 2016)

Picked up a very nice aria a557 made in Japan circa 1971. I absolutely love the wood it is made from and colour and age. The bridge was glued on with epoxy, so will need some work, and the tuners work broken, but for basically free, I won't complain.. another project guitar


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Nice--beautiful grain on he back & sides (One of the features of my classical guitar)
Should be a fun project.

Apparently back then beautiful wood was still relatively cheap...


----------



## Mark Trites (Aug 12, 2016)

Yeah I guess it is Brazilian rose wood back and sides.. haven't heard it play yet, have to buy new tuners and clean up the bridge, fret board etc.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

That is Indian Rosewood which was used in the 1970's.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

rollingdam said:


> That is Indian Rosewood which was used in the 1970's.


Most likely Indian--pretty sure mine is as well.
Indian Rosewood went up quite a bit later on...


----------

